# Slingshot Of The Month - Oct 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - OCT 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What can I say, I just love Danny's work.

This month I would like to nominate his version of Bill Hays' Arrowshot in aluminium and black denim micarta.

Originally posted on the 12th of September HERE


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate the Performance Catapults SPS #LXIX :










Read all about it here.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

My nomination is for *Parnell* who had the wisdom to preserve the natural beauty of this fork, M_J topic published in September 26.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18679-burned-up-poacher/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I nominate Jim Harris' Koa SPS #67
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/18752-Sps-67-In-Koa









It's hard to describe the beauty of this wood. It's like a fishing lure, I wanna eat it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominate this great piece by Quercusuber: http://slingshotforu...ork-bottom-cap/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate this little beauty of Rapier's.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15919-secret-slingshot-santa-xmas-in-july/page__st__175


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am pleased to nominate this wonderful slingshot made by Quarterinmynose. I admit this caddy was made for me in a trade... I may be a little biased, but this one deserves some recognition!







http://slingshotforu...oks-like-a-bee/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey cool, perfect timing Hrawk, as usual









I´d like to nominate one of the latest Slingshots from Chepo69.

I love his style and i think his naturals are (as unique as they are) everytime recognizable as one of his.

Best of Luck Chepo, cheers!










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18524-natural-fork-oak-bellota/#entry218875


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i would like to nominate AnTrAxX for his amazing #6 black 'n' white 
original post here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18707-6-black-%c2%b4n-white/#entry220978


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I nominate Yo Slingshots "Pumpkinator". Slick design and color scheme!









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18521-yo-wbg-pumpkinator/page__hl__pumpkinator


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I nominate our new member, Wishbone's, slingshot made out of a spoon, for the lawlz. Office desk candy.
















Original thread here.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope I got it right this time!
I would like to nominate Little Bear's Elegant Beauty and pen.

Posted September 23rd HERE















Good luck, everybody!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I nominate Rayshot's "rescued Beauty" -"belleza Rescatada"

















Original Post Here


----------

